# Engine Grounding Kit



## tirtul (May 29, 2005)

I am thinking of getting a Engine Grouding Kit for me 2002 2.5S. What are the performance gains in it???


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

tirtul said:


> I am thinking of getting a Engine Grouding Kit for me 2002 2.5S. What are the performance gains in it???



There are no "gains" in using a grounding kit. It only strengthens your electrical system, which keeps hp where it should be.


----------



## djliquidice (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark said:


> There are no "gains" in using a grounding kit. It only strengthens your electrical system, which keeps hp where it should be.


word, it increases or optimizes efficiency. it's worth it, imo. www.activetuning.com


----------

